# regurgitating froglet



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Well I'v had my tinc froglets for almost a month now and they all seem to be doing well. But today as I was watching them I saw the smallest of the three throw up. His stomach heaved a couple of times, he opened his mouth and did the old foot swipe on his mouth like he was trying to get something out. I didn't actually see anything come out, but I did see a white blob in his mouth which was part of his insides or tongue.

Because of that and the fact that he is the smallest of the three I decided to seperate him into a shoebox for the time being, hopefully he'll catch up.

Should I be worried about the whole regurgitation thing? Or does this happen once and a while?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

*Oops, may have done it again....*

Before I offend anyone let me apologize for maybe posting this in the wrong spot again. I suppose it could go under "disease treatment".

I'll get this thing figured out eventually... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

*regurgitating*

Hi Leif,

Other correct me if I'm wrong, but I imagine that you could be observing your froglet shedding. As they grow, they shed their skin. I find that this behavior usually happens in the morning. I imagine that the pulsations can look like heaving. This is accompanied by yawning (which could look like the frog is trying to vomit) and the frog will try to wipe off the dead skin which looks like clear to whitish strand of slime. 

It was probably good to separate for safety's sake but I think your froglet will be OK. Especially if he/she is still eating and behaving normally.

Ken


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh, good point. I hope this is the case. It was around 2:00 PM when I saw it happen, but this little guy seems to be behind in everything  

He doesn't seem to be enjoying his new shoebox home much, but I would like to see him catch up to the size of his siblings.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

I have seen mine do this on occasion. What I have watched is that they will get some piece of debris in their mouth and will use their feet to get it out of their mouth because they can't throw up or spit something out. Others please correct me if I am wrong.
You might have seen his tongue. It is really amazing just how much tongue they have. He might not have shut his mouth at that moment because the debris would have went on down?
Rhonda


----------

